# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурации: расчет квартплаты

## alexsmir

ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 1.0.22.8
по мнению автора: отученная от ключа 
скачать

под платформу 7.7 можно посмотреть здесь

----------


## alexsmir

еще ссылки нашел
1С-Эффект Информ_Квартплата ТСЖ ЖСК v2.27
скачать

_Добавлено через 13 часов 6 минут 22 секунды_
*Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0
Релиз 7.70.124.167 от 02.02.2010*
скачать

----------


## alexsmir

Еще найдены на форуме ссылки на конфигурации по расчету квартплаты от фирмы Инфоркрафт
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=44

_Добавлено через 13 часов 28 минут 47 секунд_
Еще ссылки по квартплате на платформе 8.1
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=207

----------


## alexsmir

Квартплата и паспортный стол от Эффекта (pevek выложил не в ту ветку)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=91

----------


## alexsmir

*ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 1.0.22.8*
Автором снято ограничение на 100 квартир.
скачать

----------


## paranorm

> ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 1.0.22.8
> по мнению автора: отученная от ключа 
> скачать


Вот только скачать уже нельзя, выложите снова плз.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_



> ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 1.0.22.8
> Автором снято ограничение на 100 квартир.


Кто-ть тестил?
Я взял конф от 1.6.24.7 чистую, поднял на нее эту конф, база подросла метров на 200, но ничего внутри не наталкивает на мысли о ТСЖ или чем-либо подобном. :(

----------


## 502

а в какойнибудь конфигурации есть пообъектный учет 
требуется предоставлять собственникам и в мэрию что мы делали в домах 
там и на какую сумму 
смысл в том что 
например 
ремонт окон столько то 
потом сантехники столькото 
электрики столькото и т.д 
чтобы мастера заносили наряды потом их проводили и всеотображалось

----------


## xelen

а как в сервере изфайла cf создать базу плиз

----------


## ZIRG2000

>а как в сервере изфайла cf создать базу плиз 

Создать пустую и объединить.
Если ругается на версию - файл - открыть .cf и согласиться на конвертацию

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Здравствуйте люди добрые! А есть ли такая конфигурация для Украины. Очень нужно

----------

